# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Resource] Jwicky's Daily Renders

## PrimoPie

I will be posting a render every day. All will be super high quality art, please dont rip them and claim as your own!
*
PLEASE POST YOUR OUTCOMES!!!*







More to come!

----------


## Krunkage

I like teh joker one, good job

----------


## PrimoPie

Render for July 1st Halo-Jwicky

----------


## Ease

Moar
Filler

----------


## FreakySlayer

Omg very nice renders. Also good quality working with. Thanks for the share  :Wink:

----------


## PrimoPie

Here is my render for July 2nd, this took a bit. Preview is only 40% of actual, click on link.

Full Version - Here

Preview:

----------


## Narudan

Outcomes:

You forgot to post your Hulk render =P

----------


## Piersd

i love your renders jwicky, you have the knowledge of a sig maker so you know what images would work well in a sig. keep up the good work  :Big Grin:

----------


## PrimoPie

Narudan, I love what you did with the render. Gotta look for todays render and start the cut!

----------


## CodeDemon

My outcome with a new style that I tried out:

----------


## CodeDemon

Here is another one I made that I reallt like using the slinger render. Im going to use this one for my sig ^^

Here it is:

----------


## Waspp

Great renders  :Big Grin:  i used one and here is the outcome:



and here's one with cold colours:
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...-Waspp-_/1.jpg

and the original colours:
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...-Waspp-_/3.jpg

Edit:
I realy cant get renders to fit so i allways chicken-out and use the colorize tool. Anyone have any tutorials on how to make renders fit better? (as you can see on the last one it sticks out to much)

----------


## CodeDemon

Instead of making the render fit the sig make the sig fit the render  :Smile:  Base the colors of the sig off the render

----------


## CarlosJ

great renders, thanks. keep them coming they are good quality, +rep 
very nice outcomes all (sorry no outcomes, too lazy :Stick Out Tongue:  and get embarrassed with my work :Embarrassment: )

----------


## PrimoPie

Here is my July 3rd Render, I will be using this in a new sig for sure I personaly love this one, glad i stumbled across this image to render.



Heres a simple sample of the render used.

----------


## Narudan

Narudan's daily outcomes:



the samus sig sucks, because i made in ~10 mins

----------


## Piersd

first render is the best out of all of them

----------


## Narudan

My first render, i didn't want to make up a new thread only for that, just treat it like it was one of Jwicky's  :Wink: 
I picked a quite easy stock for my first one, and i don't think im doing another one, because its damn boring ._.


Oh, and tell me what you think of it


Edit: And my outcome..

----------


## CodeDemon

Here is one I did with the samus Render:

My favorite thing about it is how it looks like shes shooting using a C4D

----------


## Krunkage

Another Outcome:


Rate?

----------


## PrimoPie

You all are really doing some nice work!!! Very amazing.

----------


## PrimoPie

Its the 4th of July and who better to show off the colors of the US Flag then Captain America!

----------


## Eski

You should be a contributor already, IMO.

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

Result of the ironman render, it was kickass  :Smile: 
i dont think it looks too good, but thats what happens when u stop photoshop for a 
few months xD

[the render looks good, my sig not too good] 
incase theres a bit of a mix up  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

Zomg

€: Text looks screwed when I sharpened it, but im to lazy to edit it

----------


## nickeg

Nice one narudan but i think it would be better without your name in it or make the text more fitting imo.

----------


## Ease

How is my FIRST EVER render?
Well second.
This is my first:


Second:

----------


## Narudan

its a little choppy, you need to be more patient x)
also, it would be better if you'd took another render, we already have that samus one  :Frown:

----------


## Me0w

I like the Samus render a lot, so I did this:

----------


## PrimoPie

MeOw, very well done, sorry for no render today but im working on a project so I will prolly post 2 later on.

----------


## Phoenix WoW

This is my outcome of the ironman only spent like 15min but i think it looks pretty cool!
_________________________________

----------


## shadowbladex

Well its 3am here and im bored.. so i made this quickly  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ease

Nice, Where'd you get that C4D?

----------


## Phoenix WoW

Its not Jwicky's but i thought it was a pretty cool render: 



And heres my outcome:

----------


## shadowbladex

> Nice, Where'd you get that C4D?



Its called making it  :Smile:

----------


## Ease

Render for today?

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

from Phoenix's post here of the Dante render, heres my outcome  :Big Grin: 

\/

----------


## Phoenix WoW

Very nice! Did you use reflectoin? It looks like somehin is reflected on his chest.

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

nah, no reflection just some minor c4ds  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mondays

I like the samus, made this for someone.

----------


## Krunkage

Thought i'd post somthing i render'd earlier for a sig i made, what you think?

----------


## Me0w

> I like the samus, made this for someone.


Her face is all muddy, doesn't look that good. :P

----------


## PrimoPie

My mom is a epic mount!!!

----------


## Mondays

> Her face is all muddy, doesn't look that good. :P


Sorry, we were mud wrestling pre-sig.

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

> My mom is a epic mount!!!


LOL nice xD

----------


## Leightox

here what i got off the human torch sig i will be trying out a few of your soon Jwicky



Edit: Todays sig/sigS

----------

